# Windows XP erkennt Netzwerkadapter Marvell Yukon 88E8053 nicht



## metno (20. August 2005)

Windows XP erkennt mein Netzwerkadapter Marvell Yukon 88E8053 nicht (on Board). Ich habe das Asus P5LD2-Deluxe. Im Bios kann ich den Adapter aktivieren und deaktivieren, jedoch führte auch das nicht zum Erfolg. Der Adapter erscheint nicht im Gerätemanager und auch nicht im Hardwareassistent. Weiss jemand warum nicht?


----------



## Obba (24. August 2005)

Hi,

lade^Dir mal den neuesten Treiber hier runter. Dann installiere das Teil neu (manuell). Neue Hardware -> Treiber selbst wählen -> Datenträger durchsuchen u.s.w. dann wird das Ding schon rennen. Asus hat öfters Probleme mit den Yukon Netzwerkadaptern gehabt. Mit dem neuen Treiber  es dann aber.


----------



## metno (16. Februar 2007)

Wers noch interessiert. Es war ein Hardwarefehler. Nach einem Boardaustausch funktionierte es dann.


----------

